# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  شكستن قفل آي سي Mega 64

## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
من در حال كار بر روي يك مدار هستم.
ولي با يك مشكل مواجه شدم.
آي سي موجود در مدار (Mega 64) قفل شده.
نوشتن مجدد برنامه خيلي سخته چون با چند عدد كلكتور و ... و جريان آمپر بالا كار مي كند .
خيلي برام مهمه.
اگر كسي مي تواند راه حلي براي باز كردن قفل آي سي يا حتي دست يابي به بخشي از برنامه به من نشان بدهد خيلي ممنون مي شوم.چون خيلي كارم گير كرده.
من مي توانم اين مدار را به يك شركت بدهم برايم آي سي را طراحي كند ولي مي خواهم خودم انجام دهم.
اين را هم بگويم كه از اين آي سي به تعدادي دارم كه اگر اولي سوخت مشكل چنداني نداشته باشم.
با تشكر.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## kernel

شنیدم ATMEL  برای این کار جایزه بزرگی گذاشته !

ولی یادمه یکی تو اردبیل این کارو انجام میداد !  تو نت دنبال DIAG + ODB2  بگرد پیداش میکنی !

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.




> شنیدم ATMEL  برای این کار جایزه بزرگی گذاشته !
> 
> ولی یادمه یکی تو اردبیل این کارو انجام میداد !  تو نت دنبال DIAG + ODB2  بگرد پیداش میکنی !


من كلمه ي كليدي شما را سرچ كردم ولي چيز بدرد بخوري بدست نياوردم . مي شود كمي بيشتر توضيح دهيد.
 آيا اين روش آي سي را مي سوزاند؟
خيلي متشكرم.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## kernel

> با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.
> 
> 
> 
> من كلمه ي كليدي شما را سرچ كردم ولي چيز بدرد بخوري بدست نياوردم . مي شود كمي بيشتر توضيح دهيد.
>  آيا اين روش آي سي را مي سوزاند؟
> خيلي متشكرم.
> خدانگهدار.



نه جناب samapic اینی که نوشتم روش نیست ! ODB2 پروتکل شبکه داخلی خودرو هاست . کلا همه خودرو ها به صورت داخلی برای ارتباط با قطعات داخلیشون از این پروتکل استفاده می کنن !

DIAG هم اسمه دستگاهیه که یه طرفش به ماشین و طرف دیگه به PC متصل میشه و اطلاعات ODB2 رو مثل اطلاعات سنسورها و ........... رو روی سریال یا USB به PC میده ! 

این دستگاههای DIAG  معمولا یعنی 90% از AVR ها استفاده میکنن که همشون Protect  شده هستن !

ولی یه بنده خدا تو اردبیل هست که هر چی میکرو بهش بدی با هر تعداد که بخوای برات کپی میگیره بهت تحویل میده ! ( وا عجبا )
عمده کاراش هم رو همین دستگاه DIAG  و کلا کارای مربوط به خودرو هست واسه همین گفتم اینا رو Search کن !

اگه خیلی گشتی بازم پیداش نکردی بهم پیام بده اسمشو بهت بدم .

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.
من بازهم نتوانستم چنين چيزي را پيدا كنم.
اگر امكان دارد بيشتر راهنمايي كنيد . 
با تشكر.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## Hamed Hosseini

سلام. اگه بخواي يه آي سي رو كپي كني. مي توني از دستگاه IC-Duplicator استفاده كني. كه شامل يه برد الكترونيكي شبيه programmer  و يه نرم افزار به نام AVR-Duplicator يا PIC-Duplicator . البته بردي كه براي AVR استفاده مي شه با بردي كه براي PIC استفاده مي شه كاملا متفاوته.

----------


## ghasedak2716

تا جایی که من میدونم duplicator نمیتونه ic قفل شده رو کپی کنه ؟ میتونه؟

----------


## mobtakeran

فکر نکنم بتونه
تنها روشی که منطقی بنظر میرسه برگرداندن lock bit ها به حالت اولیه است که این راهم مسدود شده !!؟

----------

